

Soylent Really Green: Meal-Replacement Startup Raising at $100M Valuation - jrkelly
http://recode.net/2015/01/07/soylent-really-green-meal-replacement-startup-raising-at-100m-valuation/

======
jghn
Maybe they can use this money to speed up the turnaround time

